# mpg to mp4 convertion



## suraswami (Oct 9, 2013)

Which software is best to convert from 1080i mpg to 1080i mp4 without any loss in video quality?  I am converting a video that was shot with consumer class Canon HD camera.

I used Handbrake and I see loss in quality.  The original video without any compression looks good.  When I convert it to mp4 format I see more shake in the video.

I also used Windows Movie maker to convert but still the same.

I originally used Pinnacle Studio plus ver 12 to compile the video and create a 1080i .mpg video file.  If I use the same software to create in mp4 I can see the video shake.

does converting to mp4 create these issues?

Any (free) software anybody can recommend me?


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 9, 2013)

There are several - these 2 are my favorites:

Handbrake: http://handbrake.fr/
Freemake Video Converter: http://www.freemake.com/


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> There are several - these 2 are my favorites:
> 
> Handbrake: http://handbrake.fr/
> Freemake Video Converter: http://www.freemake.com/



+1 for handbrake
+1 for XMedia Recode


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 9, 2013)

if u need to convert the video codec i would use Virtualdubmod with x264 codec installed so u can make the quality as good as u want, and then Yamb to make it into the mp4 container...


----------



## AsRock (Oct 9, 2013)

Could try VLC VideoLan you can convert in it in many formats.

http://www.snapfiles.com/downloadfind.php?st=videolan&action=s&ref=2&search=Find+it&lc=1


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Oct 9, 2013)

give video to video converter a try.
In my opinion it has almost every format covered.
www.videotovideo.org


----------



## suraswami (Oct 9, 2013)

Already tried Handbrake and the conversion for some reason has wierd effects (like extra lines and when the camera pans fast the whole video is shaky).

Finally recompiled the video as 720P mp4 with pinnacle studio and came out ok, original quality is not there.  I might have to buy the latest version.

I will also try out the options that was suggested and post back if anything worked for me the way I want it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 9, 2013)

suraswami said:


> Already tried Handbrake and the conversion for some reason has wierd effects (like extra lines and when the camera pans fast the whole video is shaky).
> 
> Finally recompiled the video as 720P mp4 with pinnacle studio and came out ok, original quality is not there.  I might have to buy the latest version.
> 
> I will also try out the options that was suggested and post back if anything worked for me the way I want it.



your quality is going to be very dependent on the bitrate, encoding options, and filters you use


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 10, 2013)

Avidemux! Make sure you experiment with the bitrate etc. settings.


----------

